# [kerneldowngrade] bootet nicht nach kernelupdate

## Max Steel

So nu da mein Platzproblem soweit "gestillt" ist hab ich beim neuhochfahren ein anderes,

Ich hab mir auch dann noch nen neuen Kernel gemacht und der funzt halt nich so wie er soll.

```

>>Loading modules

[rausgenommen]

  :: Scanning for sym53c8xx...symc53c8xx loaded

  :: Scanning for scsy_transport_fc...scsi_transport_fc loaded

>> Activating mdev

>> Determining root device

!! Block device /dev/sda2 is not a valid root device...

!! The root block device is unspecified or not detected.

```

Meine Kernel-Config in dem Bereich häng ich noch drann.

Und ja es ist ein Scsi-Device.

Edith:

Hier der versprochene Kernel-Configteil

Link gefixt

----------

## nikaya

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Edith:
> 
> Hier der versprochene Kernel-Configteil

 

```
Objekt nicht gefunden!

Der angeforderte URL konnte auf dem Server nicht gefunden werden. Der Link auf der verweisenden Seite scheint falsch oder nicht mehr aktuell zu sein. Bitte informieren Sie den Autor dieser Seite über den Fehler.
```

----------

## Max Steel

link gefixt

Ich hab ne initrd die die benötigten Kernelmodule lädt.

Ich nutze neuerdings gentoo-sources 2.6.21-r4

----------

## nikaya

scsi is imho deprecated und sollte durch sata ersetzt bzw. ergänzt werden.

```

Device Drivers -> Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers  ---><*> ATA device support---><*>  VIA SATA support
```

Was sagt denn 

```
grep -i sata /usr/src/linux/.config
```

----------

## Max Steel

Bitteschön

grep -i sata /usr/src/linux/.config

```
# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_AHCI is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SVW is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_NV is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_QSTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_PROMISE is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL24 is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_ULI is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VITESSE is not set

CONFIG_SATA_ACPI=y

```

Nu hab ich den SATA dingens aktiviert.

```

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_AHCI is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SVW is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_NV is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_QSTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_PROMISE is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL24 is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_ULI is not set

CONFIG_SATA_VIA=y

# CONFIG_SATA_VITESSE is not set

CONFIG_SATA_ACPI=y

```

----------

## nikaya

```
CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA is not set
```

imho muß das aktiviert sein.Ich bewege mich aber auf dünnem Eis da ich das Problem nur vom lesen im Forum kenne und selber kein scsi/sata habe.

Vielleicht kann da jemand kompetenterer mehr zu sagen.  :Confused: 

----------

## Max Steel

Hmm okay, werd ich auch noch machen, und dan kontrollieren,

auf alle Fälle sach ich mal danke.

----------

## Max Steel

Nen geht immer noch nicht

----------

## Max Steel

HAt keiner eine Idee mehr?

----------

## saturday

Was ist denn für ein Chipsatz verbaut? (Hilft dir da evtl. lspci weiter?)

----------

## Max Steel

Also, hier mal ein paar Zusatzinfos:

lspci

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 440BX/ZX/DX - 82443BX/ZX/DX Host bridge (rev 01)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 440BX/ZX/DX - 82443BX/ZX/DX AGP bridge (rev 01)

00:07.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ISA (rev 08)

00:07.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 IDE (rev 01)

00:07.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 USB

00:07.3 Bridge: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ACPI (rev 08)

00:0f.0 VGA compatible controller: VMware Inc [VMware SVGA II] PCI Display Adapter

00:10.0 SCSI storage controller: LSI Logic / Symbios Logic 53c1030 PCI-X Fusion-MPT Dual Ultra320 SCSI (rev 01)

00:11.0 Ethernet controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] 79c970 [PCnet32 LANCE] (rev 10)

00:12.0 Multimedia audio controller: Ensoniq ES1371 [AudioPCI-97] (rev 02)

```

dmesg | grep scsi

```
scsi0 : ioc0: LSI53C1030, FwRev=00000000h, Ports=1, MaxQ=128, IRQ=17

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     VMware,  VMware Virtual S 1.0  PQ: 0 ANSI: 2

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sda

scsi 0:0:1:0: Direct-Access     VMware,  VMware Virtual S 1.0  PQ: 0 ANSI: 2

sd 0:0:1:0: Attached scsi disk sdb

scsi 0:0:2:0: Direct-Access     VMware,  VMware Virtual S 1.0  PQ: 0 ANSI: 2

sd 0:0:2:0: Attached scsi disk sdc

```

lsmod

```
Module                  Size  Used by

sworks_agp             13472  0

nvidia_agp             12316  0

ati_agp                13068  0

amd64_agp              16772  0

ali_agp                11136  0

dm_mod                 60440  0

ipv6                  279616  14

af_packet              29960  0

snd_ens1371            28960  1

gameport               19848  1 snd_ens1371

snd_rawmidi            28064  1 snd_ens1371

parport_pc             43492  0

snd_seq_device         12044  1 snd_rawmidi

snd_ac97_codec         97188  1 snd_ens1371

snd_ac97_bus            6528  1 snd_ac97_codec

snd_pcm_oss            45728  0

snd_mixer_oss          20224  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_pcm                80004  3 snd_ens1371,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm_oss

8250_pnp               13440  0

8250                   28164  1 8250_pnp

serial_core            25216  1 8250

parport                40008  1 parport_pc

snd_timer              26500  1 snd_pcm

snd                    55396  10 snd_ens1371,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_device,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_pcm,snd_timer

soundcore              12512  1 snd

snd_page_alloc         13960  1 snd_pcm

shpchp                 41380  0

pcnet32                36740  0

mii                     9728  1 pcnet32

mptspi                 20744  9

mptscsih               27392  1 mptspi

mptbase                54880  2 mptspi,mptscsih

i2c_piix4              12684  0

pci_hotplug            36424  1 shpchp

intel_agp              27420  1

agpgart                36044  6 sworks_agp,nvidia_agp,ati_agp,amd64_agp,ali_agp,intel_agp

tsdev                  11840  0

evdev                  14208  1

pcmcia                 41132  0

firmware_class         14208  1 pcmcia

yenta_socket           30220  0

rsrc_nonstatic         17408  1 yenta_socket

pcmcia_core            43800  3 pcmcia,yenta_socket,rsrc_nonstatic

cpufreq_ondemand       12300  0

speedstep_lib           8836  0

freq_table              9088  1 cpufreq_ondemand

video                  19460  0

thermal                17928  0

sbs                    18856  0

processor              36200  1 thermal

i2c_ec                  9216  1 sbs

i2c_core               25984  2 i2c_piix4,i2c_ec

fan                     8836  0

container               8576  0

button                 10768  0

battery                14084  0

ac                      9348  0

aufs                   88244  1

cloop                  18208  1

sbp2                   28292  0

ohci1394               38960  0

ieee1394              300760  2 sbp2,ohci1394

usb_storage            73408  0

usbhid                 56928  0

ff_memless              9992  1 usbhid

libusual               20624  1 usb_storage

ohci_hcd               24580  0

uhci_hcd               27788  0

ehci_hcd               35848  0

usbcore               135812  7 usb_storage,usbhid,libusual,ohci_hcd,uhci_hcd,ehci_hcd

```

Alle Befehle unter Knoppix ausgeführt

----------

## saturday

Hilft https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=202109&highlight=lsi&sid=2dd1c5a740a8abcc86d4543ad20cee18 weiter?

(Bei mir musste übrigens "Intel ESB, ICH, PIIX3, [...]" aktiviert werden. Wäre bei dir wohl auch nicht verkehrt, wenn du nicht SCSI nutzen würdest)

----------

## Max Steel

So jetz hab ich ein Kerneldowngrade gemacht, aber naja, ich weiß nich was ich fürn Fehler gemacht hab.

normales System:

lsmod

```
Module                  Size  Used by

snd_seq_midi            6048  0

snd_pcm_oss            34080  0

snd_mixer_oss          13504  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_seq_oss            25152  0

snd_seq_midi_event      4544  2 snd_seq_midi,snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                37328  5 snd_seq_midi,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

nfsd                   79528  13

exportfs                4672  1 nfsd

vmhgfs                 37328  4

snd_ens1371            16576  1

snd_rawmidi            16416  2 snd_seq_midi,snd_ens1371

snd_seq_device          5260  4 snd_seq_midi,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_rawmidi

snd_ac97_codec         73760  1 snd_ens1371

ac97_bus                1664  1 snd_ac97_codec

snd_pcm                50628  3 snd_pcm_oss,snd_ens1371,snd_ac97_codec

snd_timer              16324  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd                    33764  12 snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_ens1371,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_device,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

snd_page_alloc          6856  1 snd_pcm

pcspkr                  2304  0

vmxnet                  9856  0

pcnet32                26564  0

mii                     3712  1 pcnet32

i2c_piix4               6604  0

i2c_core               13056  1 i2c_piix4

mousedev                8996  1

mptsas                 21512  0

scsi_transport_sas     17344  1 mptsas

mptfc                  12420  0

scsi_transport_fc      24644  1 mptfc

mptspi                 12808  9

mptscsih               16512  3 mptsas,mptfc,mptspi

mptbase                41504  4 mptsas,mptfc,mptspi,mptscsih

sym53c8xx              64532  0

scsi_transport_spi     16064  2 mptspi,sym53c8xx

sg                     25564  0

nfs                   103356  1

lockd                  50952  3 nfsd,nfs

sunrpc                119164  10 nfsd,nfs,lockd

dm_mod                 42636  0

sbp2                   18180  0

ohci1394               30576  0

ieee1394               66872  2 sbp2,ohci1394

usbhid                 20768  0

ohci_hcd               17284  0

uhci_hcd               19852  0

usb_storage            25796  0

ehci_hcd               25740  0

usbcore                95688  6 usbhid,ohci_hcd,uhci_hcd,usb_storage,ehci_hcd

```

So.

----------

## nikaya

Hast Du vielleicht eine /boot Partition mit ext2?

----------

## Max Steel

Na fast mit ext3, warum?

/dev/sda1 ext3 /boot

/dev/sda2 reiserfs /

/dev/sdc2 reiserfs /usr

/dev/sda4 rieserfs /usr/portage

/dev/sdb2 reiserfs /var

/dev/sdc3 reiserfs /vol1

cat /boot/grub/grub.conf

```
default 0

timeout 8

splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux

root (hd0,0)

kernel /kernel root=/dev/ram0 ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda2 doscsi

initrd /initramfs
```

Und ja der Symlink menu.lst > grub.conf ist da.

ls -la /boot

```
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root       1  2. Feb 2007  boot -> .

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    1024  4. Aug 20:36 grub

drwx------ 2 root root   12288  2. Feb 2007  lost+found

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      23  4. Aug 23:22 .config -> config-2.6.20-gentoo-r7

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   41940 31. Jul 00:40 config-2.6.20-gentoo-r7

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   39500  4. Aug 22:20 config-2.6.21-gentoo-r4

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      26  4. Aug 23:22 initramfs -> initramfs-2.6.20-gentoo-r7

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1455718  4. Aug 23:25 initramfs-2.6.20-gentoo-r7

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      23  4. Aug 23:22 kernel -> kernel-2.6.20-gentoo-r7

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1590968 31. Jul 16:02 kernel-2.6.20-gentoo-r7

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1668632  4. Aug 22:38 kernel-2.6.21-gentoo-r4

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      27  4. Aug 23:22 System.map -> System.map-2.6.20-gentoo-r7

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  778129 31. Jul 16:02 System.map-2.6.20-gentoo-r7

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  814591  4. Aug 22:38 System.map-2.6.21-gentoo-r4

```

----------

